# 3 Ring Circus Updated Photos



## 3RingCircus (May 24, 2010)

I first posted the photos of my 3 Ring Circus in the introduction section on 5/24/2010. Back then both boys were under two year old. Here are newer photos of my bozos... Bailey and Barnum.

Barnum's favorite pastime? He loves to watch Animal Planet.









Bailey loves it too. Here they watch Animal Planet together.









Here are my boys laying back to back, needing to be close to each other.









And here Bailey and Barnum are the lickers and my hubby is the lickee. Bailey on top, Barnum on bottom. Or rather on the very bottom is hubby. LOL









More to come when I get a chance.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Awww!!! Such handsome boys! I can see that raw is really working well for them, their coats look so shiny and soft. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Holy cow! You must have read my mind! I noticed you've been posting again, and I was hoping you would put up some pics of your adorable little fluff balls. Well, not so little anymore. :wink:

They are growing up so nicely. Love how they sleep back to back. :tongue: Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Newfdad (Sep 6, 2010)

Wow they're beautiful dogs. They look so healthy and happy. Thanks for the pics, its's great to see such wonderful dogs.

ETA: Several years ago my wife and I had dogs named Barnum and Bailey. They have a very special place in our hearts. I'm sure your fur kids occupy a very similar spot. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Those are great. I especially like the sleeping back to back. Hubby looks like he is trying to look like he's NOT enjoying it...I mean no matter what anyone says, getting kisses from your dog just makes you :smile:
Best way to cheer anyone up!!


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

They must of been watching cat vs dogs..I saw that too LOL.


----------

